

Asbury Agile - A Web & Tech Conference Coming to Asbury Park, NJ - strooltz
http://asburyagile.com

======
strooltz
For immediate release

June 29th, 2011

press contact: press [at] asburyagile.com

Asbury Agile is a 1 day, 1 track web and technology conference coming to
Asbury Park, NJ this fall. The conference is aimed at the builders and doers
in the web community and will be held at the Watermark Lounge on the amazing
Asbury Park boardwalk during the week of October 17th, 2011.

Asbury Agile’s focus will be to...

Contribute to the growth of a tech community at the Jersey Shore.

Promote “best practices” in application design, development, & marketing.

Showcase local “doers” and “makers” in the community (NJ, NYC, Philadelphia).

Each talk will revolve around a separate topic falling into the following
categories:

User Interface Design & Experience

Client Side Development

Server Side Development

Network Security & Infrastructure

Mobile Development

Social Media Marketing

Search Engine Optimization & Search Engine Marketing

Scaling Your Business

Raising Capital for Your Start-up

We are currently looking for speakers, sponsors, and participants; to get
involved, head over to <http://asburyagile.com> and register with our mailing
list.

Press Release - <http://cl.ly/1q352A1U093l2S021z1A>

Media Kit - <http://cl.ly/0Y2H3y3V2e360t2Z3E2M>

